# Soucis connection livebox



## flore-e (8 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'arrive à me connecter en wifi à ma livebox Sagem avec un iPad 3G mais par la suite je n'ai pas d'accès internet.
Le logiciel de l'Ipad est à jour (mise à jour faite vendredi)
J'utilise l'iPad sans carte Sim pour l'instant;
J'ai lu sur que cela pouvait être le cryptage WEP et que la solution était de passer en WAP.
La famille a une dizaine d'appareils connectés (ordi, iPhone, iPod, DS...) et vu le mode d'association très pratique d'Orange j'aimerais éviter d'avoir tout à re-paramétrer/connecter ...
Je suis donc preneuse de toutes autres solutions !
merci


----------



## pipoleclown (18 Août 2010)

hello

j'ai le même genre de soucis que toi

l'ipad est bien connecté a la livebox, le sigle du wifi apparait bien sur l'ipad
par contre dans l'interface de la livebox ca me met que l'ipad est déco, donc aucun acces au web


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Août 2010)

Bizarre....
Personnellement, ça fait longtemps que je je n'utilise plus le wifi de livebox, sauf en second réseau de secour pour les Nintendo... (la Livebox et une borne AirPort sont branchées sur un Switch, comme ça tout marche très bien et fini les turpitudes du wifi de la livebox).
Sinon, question bête, le mode wifi de votre livebox est bien configuré en mode b/g (n est incompatible avec la "sécurité" WEP sur la Livebox, et peut être en général (je ne suis pas assez compétent pour affirmer ce second point) ?


----------

